# 30-sec skip not working (Series 2)



## mrmambo (Jul 8, 2011)

New TiVo owner (ReplayTV refugee) w/ old Series 2 box (don't have HD); SW v. 9.3.2b.

Tried s-p-s-3-0-s sequence a million times--fast/slow, hit clear first, reboot TiVo--but no luck enabling it. I hear the 3 chimes at the end and can enable clock and extra info screens with Select-Play codes, but no luck for 30 sec skip.

In fact the ->| button doesn't seem to do anything. I hit it and it doesn't skip 30 secs, or go to next "tick", or go to end. Could it be a bad contact on the remote?

(Also: anybody ever reprogrammed a ReplayTV remote to control a TiVo? I really like the layout better, but it could be familiarity.)

Thx-

-m-


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

mrmambo said:


> New TiVo owner (ReplayTV refugee) w/ old Series 2 box (don't have HD); SW v. 9.3.2b.
> 
> Tried s-p-s-3-0-s sequence a million times--fast/slow, hit clear first, reboot TiVo--but no luck enabling it. I hear the 3 chimes at the end and can enable clock and extra info screens with Select-Play codes, but no luck for 30 sec skip.
> 
> ...


Which model S2? (just curious)

Okay, just to be sure, go into now playing and use that button and see if it toggles you between the top and bottom of the list.

It doesn't do that on the 7 software, but seems to on the 9

If not, and it doesn't do anything during "backed up" live tv, either, then it probably is something wrong with the remote.

You could troll Craigslist for someone selling the same model with remote (and if you're lucky the USB wi-fi adapter as well) cheap, and pick it up to have a replacement remote and a parts machine.

If it works toggling you from the top to the bottom and back of the list of stuff already recorded, but doesn't do any of the other stuff it's supposed to, let us know, and we'll try to figure it out from there.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You need to be playing a previously recorded program to enter s-p-s-3-0-s, not in Live TV.


----------



## mrmambo (Jul 8, 2011)

unitron said:


> Okay, just to be sure, go into now playing and use that button and see if it toggles you between the top and bottom of the list.


Yep, that's the problem--doesn't work in Now Playing, so probably the button. I'll try opening the remote and looking at it; sometimes I've been able to fix it.

And it's a Series 2 TCD540080.

First time using TiVo and I'm trying to figure out saving/recording strategies--it's a bit different than ReplayTV. On Replay I would set a show to record every week; if I just had save 1 set, it would keep 1 until the next week unless I preserved it. On TiVo I'm not sure if I can preserve an individual episode and not affect the rest of the Season Pass: say I record Burn Notice on 7/7 and don't get to watch it, but want to preserve it before next records on 7/14. Do I save the individual episode to save indefinitely, do I up the season pass to save 2 episodes, etc.?

I only have 80 GB and don't have a good sense yet how to manage the space. Will probably upgrade the drive or add a 2nd.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

mrmambo said:


> Yep, that's the problem--doesn't work in Now Playing, so probably the button. I'll try opening the remote and looking at it; sometimes I've been able to fix it.
> 
> And it's a Series 2 TCD540080.
> 
> ...


Pick up a cheap universal remote that speaks TiVo before you tear open the Peanut. Just in case.

Go read this

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883

for drive upgrade via IDE to SATA adapter wisdom.

(short version, Series 1, use a Marvell chipset adapter and Caviar Blue drives won't work, Series 2, either Marvell or the JMicron chipset, Blues are okay, you can use up to a 1TB drive in each IDE position, master and slave)

Suggest you set season pass options "save until I delete" for each one recorded, and then delete as you watch.

If you have limited space you have to keep on top of the situation.

Also, you should get free version of TiVo Desktop to run on computer and have a big, big, big NTFS formatted partition to relocate TiVo Desktop's "My TiVo Recordings" folder to (FAT32 can't handle big enough files to be useful for backing up TiVo shows).


----------



## mrmambo (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice, Unitron--so far there are lots of great pluses compared to Replay (more program management, recover deleted files, duplicate show minder, etc.) and some negatives (less control over in-program jumping around, less linear/confusing navigation, distracting interface backgrounds, too wordy, etc.). Overall, I'm loving it, but the Replay interface is much simpler, shallower, and clearer while the TiVo is more flexible, immersive, and personal.

I plan on upgrading soon...thanks for the links and advice.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

TiVo does not delete programs unless it needs space. The default is keep 5, so I leave it at that mostly.

If you want to keep something for sure, you can set it to KUID manually.

I keep suggestions on, toat least act as a buffer of recordings to delets as space is needed, and with that, an indicator of free space. When I keep up on things, it keeps around 40 to 60 Suggestions.
Of course, suggestions records things it thinks I may like.

Mind you, my TiVo has a 200GB drive, which isn't hard to manage, being I watch most Network stuff in HD live (no HD-DVR here).

FWIW, I would not add a drive at least until you add the biggest new HDD you can for the primary drive, and get just as big a drive for the second. It is just not worth it to use two drives if one is small.
For that model TiVo, you will need a second PSU, or one from a 240 model TiVo, to run a second drive sucessfully.


----------

